# package.keywords cleanup [solved] eix-test-obsolete

## ScytheMan

Moin

Nachdem meine package.keywords list bald am Platzen ist, ich aber relativ wenig Lust auf manuelle Aufräumarbeit habe, wollte ich mal fragen ob es dafür ein Programm gibt, welches mir Abhilfe schafft.

Sollte ungefähr sowas können:

feststellen welches paket in der package.keywords ist

dann ebuilds der programme die davon abhängig sind klären

dort schauen welches die höchste benötigte version ist

und für den fall dass die höchste benötigte version schon stabil ist, den eintrag aus packages.keywords entfernen

(genial wär natürlich, wenn es dann zusätzlich schaut ob die datei in der worldlist vorhanden ist, um zu überprüfen ob der user das Programm immer testing haben will)

sollte es so ein programm geben oder ein script welches so funktioniert, immer her damit.

ansonsten muss ich mir so ein script mal selbst zusammenbasteln

danke schon mal für eure antworten

scythemanLast edited by ScytheMan on Sat Jan 05, 2008 8:48 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## nilres

 *ScytheMan wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ansonsten muss ich mir so ein script mal selbst zusammenbasteln
> 
> 

 

Und hie reinstellen hätte da auch sehr großes Interesse dran.

mfg nils

----------

## tost

Hilft zwar nicht und löst euer Problem, dennoch erhöht es die Übersichtlichkeit und ist gerade bei vielen Einträgen sehr sinnvoll.

Absatz: 5.2 Konfigurationsdateien als Verzeichnis

http://www.gentoo.de/main/de/portage-2.1.xml

Grüße

tost

----------

## Finswimmer

Warum willst du es denn so umständlich mit den Abhängigkeiten machen?

Überprüfe doch einfach für jedes Paket, ob es schon Stable ist in deiner Architektur.

Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es da schon was gibt.

Tobi

----------

## ScytheMan

 *Finswimmer wrote:*   

> Warum willst du es denn so umständlich mit den Abhängigkeiten machen?
> 
> Überprüfe doch einfach für jedes Paket, ob es schon Stable ist in deiner Architektur.
> 
> Aber ich bin mir sicher, dass es da schon was gibt.
> ...

 

ich bin jemand der versionslose einträge in die package.keywords setzt.

daher dachte ich mir das vom programmablauf so:

nimm eine Zeile aus package.keywords

entferne das ~arch

Prüfe nach ob das Paket im Worldfile ist

falls ja:

nächste Zeile

falls nein:

schau per euse d $zeile nach welche pakete das paket brauchen

suche in den ebuilds des pakets danach welche version genau benötigt wird

nimm die höchste version und überprüfe ob die stable ist

falls ja: lösche die zeile

falls nein: zeile bleibt

nächste zeile

edit: eix-test-obsolete schaut recht nett aus, danke  :Smile: Last edited by ScytheMan on Sat Jan 05, 2008 8:24 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Evildad

eix-test-obsolete 

zeigt dir die obsoleten packages an aber entfernt diese nicht automatisch.

Das musst Du dann schon von Hand machen.

Grüsse

----------

## l3u

Ich hab da mal ein Script dazu geschrieben: check_keywords. Gibt's da: http://nasauber.de/downloads/gentoo/#check_keywords

----------

## schachti

Auf http://www.mathematik.uni-wuerzburg.de/~vaeth/gentoo/index.html gibt es einige sehr nützliche Tools für gentoo - für das hier diskutierte Problem könnte keywords.tar.gz nützlich sein (aber auch viele andere Tools dort sind einen Blick wert).

----------

